# New Member



## Shanta (Sep 9, 2018)

Hello! Been keeping up with TAM for over a year now. Just now subscribing today. I look forward to receiving and giving advice. Going through a divorce right now, that I'm happy about. I'm 31, with 2 sweet girls, 4 and 13. Still young with a lot of life left in me.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Welcome!

Why did you divorce?



TT-1


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM!


----------



## Shanta (Sep 9, 2018)

To make a long story short. My husband decided he wanted to see if the grass was greener on the other side. So sorry for the late reply. I honestly could not figure out how to reply and I have been so busy with work, life, children, and the divorce.


----------



## Shanta (Sep 9, 2018)

Thank you


----------

